# Karlton Hines



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So I came across this street DVD about him, I had vaguely heard his name, but I didn't really *know* his story. Apparently he was a top prospect and was set to go to Syracuse after prep school or whatever, but the streets caught up with him and he got gunned down right before he was about to leave the drug game and devote himself back to basketball.

I didn't really see much from the highlights except he was 6-5, athletic, and had pretty good handles and passing ability, sounds like if he had kept on track to Syracuse he would've had a nice NBA career, and even if he had taken the back door like he was trying to he might've made it to the league. Granted he was 25 at that point, but who knows...

For some of the posters who were into the game around the late 80s-early 90s how good was he?


----------

